# Ticked off wife throw out your stuff?



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Long shot here...

We discovered our dumpster at work this morning (First Baptist Church of Seabrook) filled with some guys stuff. Lots of stuff...bicycle, kayak, tools, clothes, art work. I had most of the stuff pulled out and am storing it. If you know anyone whose been separated from their tools and toys please contact me. This is easy a couple grand worth of stuff. Looks like the guy's name is Scott and is a member of a union, #66.

I've got pics.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, gonna be a good story.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Whoa green to ya hope you find him !


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Could be stolen stuff


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Could be stolen stuff


I called the Seabrook police this morning to see if they had a theft report or even a domestic call that might help find the owner. They didn't.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Seabrook?*

What's the first name of the cop that was arrested? Might be his stuff?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Better than what a friend of ours did.
Got mad at hubby and threw his extensive gun collection in the swimming.
They stayed married until a heart attack got him several years ago.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Kinda strange it was taken to a dumpster. Good on you for holding it. Heck, the owner might even be offshore/out of town working and not know he is missing the items.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've ticked my wife off pretty good a few time in our 34 years, but I've never ticked her off that bad.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

My first wife thru me out with the trash...


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

tropicalsun said:


> Long shot here...
> 
> We discovered our dumpster at work this morning (First Baptist Church of Seabrook) filled with some guys stuff. Lots of stuff...bicycle, kayak, tools, clothes, art work. I had most of the stuff pulled out and am storing it. If you know anyone whose been separated from their tools and toys please contact me. This is easy a couple grand worth of stuff. Looks like the guy's name is Scott and is a member of a union, #66.
> 
> I've got pics.


I know a Scott that works out of local 66... Would it happen to be IBEW #66???


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope we get the whole story, if not you just got a bunch of cool stuff.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Relationships gone bad sure can get ugly.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

unc_jaws23 said:


> What's the first name of the cop that was arrested? Might be his stuff?


 Hugh???????


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

the church may have just received a blessing for their next auction/ fund raising event, or the person that lost their stuff may make a nice offering as a gesture of thankfullness.... 
...written from Seabrook.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

mastercylinder said:


> Relationships gone bad sure can get ugly.


Worked with a guy years ago in Baton Rouge. Nice, low key friendly guy. wouldn't hurt a fly. Wife sold all his stuff, including his guns, some of them his passed on father's shotguns and rifles, all his fishing gear and the pirogue he and his father built. Did it while he was away. She filed for divorce when he got home. Dale got 25 years in Angola.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

$20 on the yak!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Pics off the stuff
























One of the grinders has the name Scott and the words "local 66" but that's it. Hate to find out that this guy is traveling somewhere and doesn't even know what has happened to his stuff.

Cart was part of the stuff.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

A thief didn't throw it there. That stuff is to easy to sell. If my wife was to do that she would be getting the Ray Rice treatment....


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm with 66 ,I will ask around and see what I find out and get back with you. Lots of CenterPoint and North Houston Pole Line,LeMeyers workers. It will most likely be Monday before anyone can do some checking.


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

There was a thread earlier in the week maybe Monday regarding a 2cooler complaining his fiancÃ© kicked him and his son out of the house last sat at 1am. The thread was deleted


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to you 66 guys for checking. No problem storing the stuff for a bit.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

waterwolf said:


> I'm with 66 ,I will ask around and see what I find out and get back with you. Lots of CenterPoint and North Houston Pole Line,LeMeyers workers. It will most likely be Monday before anyone can do some checking.


Thats what i was thinking. I wont run across the guy i know until monday... But i will defiantly at least ask...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

House/apartment eviction?


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

That ain't a yak.......it's a pelican...


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

TranTheMan said:


> House/apartment eviction?


I doubt it, them some good stuff there that can be resold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

oh she mad....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TranTheMan said:


> House/apartment eviction?


No they store your stuff in a warehouse with hopes to sell later. You don't claim unless you're paid in full...


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Must be a big gal to toss some of that stuff over in a dumpster.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I call dibs on the welder box!


Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bluefin said:


> Must be a big gal to toss some of that stuff over in a dumpster.


Wiping coffee off my iPad


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Weird. If it's true and a woman did that to some guy....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea lineman local 66


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yup... a ticked-off woman can chuck more than her body-weight...
but the wagon, too?
yeah, she mad.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jesco said:


> Worked with a guy years ago in Baton Rouge. Nice, low key friendly guy. wouldn't hurt a fly. Wife sold all his stuff, including his guns, some of them his passed on father's shotguns and rifles, all his fishing gear and the pirogue he and his father built. Did it while he was away. She filed for divorce when he got home. Dale got 25 years in Angola.


Angola...oh my. I think I'd rather just be shot than spend a week Angola State Prison. 25 years? No way.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Remember this, 25% of all women are on medication for mental illness, 75% running around un-treated! Must be one of the 75%!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe her new boyfriend helped.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

bluefin said:


> Must be a big gal to toss some of that stuff over in a dumpster.


Lmao hahaha


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

capt. david said:


> Remember this, 25% of all women are on medication for mental illness, 75% running around un-treated! Must be one of the 75%!


My woman ain't on any mental meds but I hear ya!
If they weren't in 100% possession of a certain asset there would be a bounty on 'em.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

If they get a hysterectomy make sure they keep the ovary deals!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Maybe her new boyfriend helped.


Must not be to much of a boyfriend! Ain't no man I know gonna throw any bodies fishing stuff or almost new welding machine away, kinda like a move your feet lose your seat deal. You had and left it, so I took it. Lmao


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Must not be to much of a boyfriend! Ain't no man I know gonna throw any bodies fishing stuff or almost new welding machine away, kinda like a move your feet lose your seat deal. You had and left it, so I took it. Lmao


You don't know how true your statement is....

Look at it this way dude with no toys, at least she's gone.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Pushing this back up to the top in case someone missed it over the weekend.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

tropicalsun said:


> Pushing this back up to the top in case someone missed it over the weekend.


You might get the serial number off the welder and contact miller to see if they have the owners name or which store it was sold at. If miller doesn't have the name, its likely that the selling store does. Www.millerwelds.com


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

capt. david said:


> Remember this, 25% of all women are on medication for mental illness, 75% running around un-treated! Must be one of the 75%!


HAHA!! Super funny sir!! I would give you a greeny or whatever y'all talk about if I knew how....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Could have been worse.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Could have been worse.


ya guess he could of woke up and his genitals were missing lol


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

BigNate523 said:


> ya guess he could of woke up and his genitals were missing lol


I knew a crazy gal once who was being abused by her boyfriend. The guy had an affinity for booze and weed, and he apparently liked to sleep in the fetal position. This gal decided to provide him with a bunch of beer and weed one evening, and waited for him to pass out. He curled up in the fetal position, as predicted.

She tied fishing line around his big toe, and the other end was tied around his "sack". She said she wasn't present when he woke up in the morning and commenced to stretching, but we both guessed it was pretty glorious!

Women are crazy!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

any update on this story?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

I talked to the "Scott" i know from IBEW #66... he is out of town on storm work in the Dallas area. He said he would contact his wife and make sure that nothing was stolen from his barn... And then we both joked and laughed about his ol lady throwing his stuff out... He said he may be coming home to a new living situation... But again that was us joking around. He says that him and the wifey are ok and it shouldn't be from her... But hey who knows. Nothing would surprise me these days. I will let you know if he gives me any more info...


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well good for yall for pulling it out.
Id give it sometime and start selling get some money for the church.
I see a few things my fiance would like to have along with his collection.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Maybe her new boyfriend helped.


 Or maybe her new girlfriend..


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I knew a crazy gal once who was being abused by her boyfriend. The guy had an affinity for booze and weed, and he apparently liked to sleep in the fetal position. This gal decided to provide him with a bunch of beer and weed one evening, and waited for him to pass out. He curled up in the fetal position, as predicted.
> 
> She tied fishing line around his big toe, and the other end was tied around his "sack". She said she wasn't present when he woke up in the morning and commenced to stretching, but we both guessed it was pretty glorious!
> 
> Women are crazy!


Thats a gal that's had a tad too much. Ouch!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I knew a crazy gal once who was being abused by her boyfriend. The guy had an affinity for booze and weed, and he apparently liked to sleep in the fetal position. This gal decided to provide him with a bunch of beer and weed one evening, and waited for him to pass out. He curled up in the fetal position, as predicted.
> 
> She tied fishing line around his big toe, and the other end was tied around his "sack". She said she wasn't present when he woke up in the morning and commenced to stretching, but we both guessed it was pretty glorious!
> 
> Women are crazy!


Just wonder if she used braid?


----------



## Pokey (Jan 25, 2007)

How much Weed and Booze do you have to ingest to not notice someone tying fishing line around your scrotum!!!!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like junk from an ex-relationship.....


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I knew a crazy gal once who was being abused by her boyfriend. The guy had an affinity for booze and weed, and he apparently liked to sleep in the fetal position. This gal decided to provide him with a bunch of beer and weed one evening, and waited for him to pass out. He curled up in the fetal position, as predicted.
> 
> She tied fishing line around his big toe, and the other end was tied around his "sack". She said she wasn't present when he woke up in the morning and commenced to stretching, but we both guessed it was pretty glorious!
> 
> Women are crazy!


What pound test would you need for something like that?


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

A family friend of ours had taken his wife bass fishing on Taylors bayou out here and he was getting ready to head back to the ramp, she was still standing up and he gunned it a little and she fell butt first into the floor of the boat he was laughing his butt off till she grabbed 3 of his rods and threw them into the bayou. We still laugh about it to this day


----------

